# Enkei rpf1 with Porsche Boxster calipers on mk4 Jetta - will they work?



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

I have a mk4 Jetta wagon. 

KW v2's moderately lowered. 

Car will have Porsche Boxster calipers up front and will be mildly tracked on occasion. 

I'm looking at the Enkei rpf1 in 18x8 et35 with a 225/40 18 tire. 

Will the Enkeis clear the calipers? Don't have anything installed yet so I can't do a test fit or get any kind of measurements but I'm hoping you might know. I don't want any poke at all as I'd like everything to fit in the fender, so I'd like to keep spacers at a minimum if at all. Fenders will be rolled. 

Thanks. 

And feel free to post up pics if you have examples.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Did you ever find out if they fit? I have Enkei RPF1'S 17"x8". I'm curious about doing the same upgrade.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

No. 

Calipers have been on for a while, but m running my "winter" tt fat fives for now.


----------



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Good news, the RPF1 17" x 8" ET35 clear the Boxster calipers easily.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Elcroato said:


> Good news, the RPF1 17" x 8" ET35 clear the Boxster calipers easily.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## teeters_mk4 (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you know if it is the same story for the 9" wide wheels, same offset and everything?


----------



## tinman5 (Feb 28, 2009)

9" RPF's are generally flat faced and don't have the caliper clearance of the smaller widths. I had to grind down the caliper faces a bit and run a 3mm spacer on my A4 to run 9's. Looked good though.


----------

